# Dog tracking flags



## TennesseeHills (Sep 30, 2008)

I'm taking my Brittany for pheasant in S. Dakota in November. I've been looking at ads for a flag/harness arrangement to track your dog by sight. Has anyone used these? Do they work, stay upright, hinder the dog's movements? Thanks for your help. I've also been following the thread on beepers - with a hawk sound setting, no less - and am considering that as an alternative. A flag doesn't make noise and seems the easiest route - IF it works.


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Don't know if this would help you but my gwp wears a home-made blaze orange vest. It shows up pretty good but he works reasonably close. No noise and it's cheap.


----------

